# Coding Experience



## alysn1drlnd (Dec 3, 2012)

I am newly certified, and was wondering if anyone knew of anyplace that would hire a newly certified coder. I have experience, but the majority of it is more billing/insurance with some coding. Coding has not been my primary function for the last year, for the two years before it was, but I was not certified then. I do not have the Apprentice status , so if anyone has any suggestions I'm open to hear them..I can do the job, just need the chance to prove it!

Thanks so much!
alysn1drlnd


----------

